# Bariatric Medicine



## cheermom68 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am doing an audit on a Bariatric medicine office.  My question is this. The physician is actually treating the obesity, but also lists hypertension, diabetes, OA etc.  Is it okay to give points for these additional diagnosis since they are treating the obesity which in turn is treating the other problems, or should I only give points for the obesity and any other dx's such as Vit D deficiency, anemia etc., which the MD is actually treating along with the obesity?


----------



## LindaEV (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes,  if they are co-existing conditions that the physician takes into consideration when making up a treatment plan, even if he is not directly treating them.


----------

